# Please give advice



## Tisha (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, this may not be the right place for this post and I'm sorry if that's the case. I could really use some help. I am soon to be employed at home, and one of the requirements is that I take a urine drug test. I weigh over 400 pounds, and am wondering how I will be able to "go" in a little cup? I can't reach there, and I have some trouble with my knees that makes twisting and bending different ways near impossible. I have the test tomorrow afternoon and it's causing me a great deal of stress worrying over it! Please, has anyone went through this before? :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

try standing in the shower and buy a bigger cup to use for that purpose 

sorry its about the only suggestion I have it works for me and I am very big


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 29, 2010)

I always use a wide tupperware bowl to catch the urine. I set some TP and lay it on top of the water, so it doesn't sink, and then set the bowl on top of it. It should stay centered in the middle of the toilet bowl. Sit down and go, and you should have enough for your sample. 

I have to give monthly urine samples at my OB for my pregnancy, and I do this all the time as I have reach problems, ,too.

GOod luck!


----------



## Tisha (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks MissStacie and Spiritangel! Those sound like really good ideas, but I won't be taking the test at home...I have to go to the local hospital to have it done and I'm also a little worried about the procedure. I wonder if someone will have to go in the restroom with me to witness the urine collection? I have never taken a drug test before, but someone told me they will make you leave your purse so you can't cheat on the test with someone else's urine, so there goes any chance of sneaking in a bigger cup to use lol. I am going to be so embarrassed tomorrow...:blush:


----------



## Jes (Sep 29, 2010)

Tisha said:


> Thanks MissStacie and Spiritangel! Those sound like really good ideas, but I won't be taking the test at home...I have to go to the local hospital to have it done and I'm also a little worried about the procedure. I wonder if someone will have to go in the restroom with me to witness the urine collection? I have never taken a drug test before, but someone told me they will make you leave your purse so you can't cheat on the test with someone else's urine, so there goes any chance of sneaking in a bigger cup to use lol. I am going to be so embarrassed tomorrow...:blush:


How frustrating! I can imagine that you feel concerned...Can you drop by the hospital today and ask? Can you call and ask? Can you call your local dr. office and find out what they suggest? Certainly you are not the only person who has needed to give urine in an alternative way, but perhaps if you knew exactly what the hospital's procedure was, you'd be prepared and feel better about the whole thing. Most fear is about the unknown; if you take that out of the equation, it should help. I think that a bowl or something else of your own making might not be allowed for the reason you state. I say give 'em a call or drop by today.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2010)

Tisha said:


> Thanks MissStacie and Spiritangel! Those sound like really good ideas, but I won't be taking the test at home...I have to go to the local hospital to have it done and I'm also a little worried about the procedure. I wonder if someone will have to go in the restroom with me to witness the urine collection? I have never taken a drug test before, but someone told me they will make you leave your purse so you can't cheat on the test with someone else's urine, so there goes any chance of sneaking in a bigger cup to use lol. I am going to be so embarrassed tomorrow...:blush:



Things like this are always more anxiety producing, the more we obsess over them. Call the hospital and tell them about your concerns. Practice a bit before you call ( not the urinating into a small cup, although I suppose you could  )...even write down what you will say. Bring a little bit of humor into the situation. They are going to be sooooo used to this! Ask them for tips.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Things like this are always more anxiety producing, the more we obsess over them. Call the hospital and tell them about your concerns. Practice a bit before you call ( not the urinating into a small cup, although I suppose you could  )...even write down what you will say. Bring a little bit of humor into the situation. They are going to be sooooo used to this! Ask them for tips.



Yes!
And I've seen nursing homes and some hospitals that have plastic buckets that catch the urine inside the toilet. Very easy, and not that uncommon my Mama had this problem and the nurse sent her to the bathroom for the elderly and she just sat did the thing and the nurse comes in and gets her sample!
Don't stress! just talk to a nurse! 

good luck!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 29, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Yes!
> And I've seen nursing homes and some hospitals that have plastic buckets that catch the urine inside the toilet. Very easy, and not that uncommon my Mama had this problem and the nurse sent her to the bathroom for the elderly and she just sat did the thing and the nurse comes in and gets her sample!
> Don't stress! just talk to a nurse!
> 
> good luck!



Mishty, you gave just the answer I was going to. We have plastic "hats" that we give patients to collect urine in the hospital. Mostly we use them to measure, but they can also be used to collect urine samples. My poor pregnant mama's are always being asked to "pee in a cup" but I know it's not as easy as it sounds! We recently switched to to cups that are probably 1/3 smaller in diameter so they're having an even harder time. Who _makes_ these things?

So Tisha, ask for a "hat" when you are ready to give your sample, and place it under the toilet seat, at the front of the toilet. And believe me, as embarrassing as it is, you're not alone with this problem. As women it's hard to "aim" at a cup, and our urine flow isn't always predictable in the angle it comes out at. So even "skinny chicks" can have issues with filling urine cups.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 29, 2010)

My mom had worries about catching urine and she taught me the trick. She would have to go to our family doctor and give a sample! So she told them that she couldn't put the cup under her to pee, so she told them she was bringing a bowl and they had no problem with it. 
They have to accomodate everyone, and that's something they can easily accomodate.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 29, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> Mishty, you gave just the answer I was going to. We have plastic "hats" that we give patients to collect urine in the hospital. Mostly we use them to measure, but they can also be used to collect urine samples. My poor pregnant mama's are always being asked to "pee in a cup" but I know it's not as easy as it sounds! We recently switched to to cups that are probably 1/3 smaller in diameter so they're having an even harder time. Who _makes_ these things?
> 
> So Tisha, ask for a "hat" when you are ready to give your sample, and place it under the toilet seat, at the front of the toilet. And believe me, as embarrassing as it is, you're not alone with this problem. As women it's hard to "aim" at a cup, and our urine flow isn't always predictable in the angle it comes out at. So even "skinny chicks" can have issues with filling urine cups.



Yes, I was going to suggest this too. When i was pregnant with my son I was losing alot of proteins in my urine, so they had to collect it everytime I had gone, (I had to stay in the hospital for the last 3 weeks of my pregancy) Any way yadda yadda yadda, They had a bowl with a ledge arond it that would hold in place between the bowl and the seat then you just potty as you normally would. So i would just call ahead and talk to the nurse that will be in charge and ask if they can have that avalible to you when you come, that way your in and out easy and less discomfort then having to go in stressed. And flustered.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

I used to have a lot anxiety about this too, until my first hospital stay and met 'the hat' which worked perfectly. Prior to that I would urinate in the shower over a dishpan or something like it and pour it into a container to bring to the lab.


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

The hat, as others have said. It's safe and
it's ease of use can't be beat.


They called them p**s hats at the VA Med Canter.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 29, 2010)

In the future, you could come in with your own hat too. I ordered half a dozen of these "pee hats" (aka "specimen collection units" several months ago. They are $1.16 each. I forget the cost of shipping, but it wasn't too bad. 

When I went to the lab, I put one of the new hats in a plastic grocery bag inside a tote bag. I put the specimen cup in the hat as others described and used a moist toilet tissue wipe to clean up what had missed the cup, put it back in the grocery bag and knotted the top, then when I got home, I used a Clorox wipe to clean it up properly.

I have a couple extra new (unused, of course!) hats that I would be happy to give to anyone attending the NJ bash this weekend who might need one. Just let me know and I'll meet you at your room or you can come to ours and I'll give you one. P.M. if you're interested.


----------



## Tisha (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone! You have really calmed me down! I'm so happy I thought to post here  You guys have helped me more than you will ever know! I now feel confident about tomorrow!!! :happy: I plan on hanging around this board because everyone is so nice here! Thank you again!!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2010)

Tisha said:


> Thank you so much everyone! You have really calmed me down! I'm so happy I thought to post here  You guys have helped me more than you will ever know! I now feel confident about tomorrow!!! :happy: I plan on hanging around this board because everyone is so nice here! Thank you again!!!



Glad you are calmer. Tomorrow, just sit and think of waterfalls and babbling brooks...just not while in your car.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 29, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Glad you are calmer. Tomorrow, just sit and think of waterfalls and babbling brooks...just not while in your car.



And drink lots of water, but not coffee, 'cause then you'll have to pee before you get there.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 29, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Glad you are calmer. Tomorrow, just sit and think of waterfalls and babbling brooks...just not while in your car.



You are so evil... :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> You are so evil... :bow:



Just around the edges.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2010)

Stuff like this makes me proud to be a dimmer..... really really. 


you ladies are exactly that, ladies.


----------



## Tisha (Sep 30, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the test went well!!! I got to use a hat and it made everything so easy!!! Thanks again!!! :happy:


----------



## moore2me (Oct 3, 2010)

Tisha,

I have used a hat for years now. I makes a urine test so much neater than me trying to pee in a little cup and getting it all over the floor, me, etc. One tip for hat users, the clinic staff appreciates us rinsing the hats off with water before we throw them in the trash. This keeps the strong urine smell out of the trash where used hats are disposed. (Just a little extra I learned at my last blood tests.)

And don't be embarrased about carrying the hat into the restroom. It's not a big deal. It's an accomodation - if others haven't had to make accomodations yet - their time will come, believe me.


----------



## selina (Oct 22, 2010)

That's very unique problem. I would suggest you to use wider tub which can cover more surface below your body for that. Otherwise the last option is by standing.


----------

